# Monte carlo with liquid Co2



## JamieB (20 Apr 2015)

Hi all

Here's my setup.

Fluval Chi 19L tank

18CM Arcadia Classic Strip LED with the following LEDs:
1.5W x1 10,000K
1.5W x1 8,000K 
1.5W x2 RGB
0.24W (Night light) x2 RGB (I don't use this)


Standard filter currently (will probably get something like the Eheim Ecco 130 to replace the horrible filter/light combo)

Tropica standard liquid ferts

EasyCarbo .4ml a day

Will this be sufficient to produce a dense carpet with the monte carlo? I calculated the light is about 360 lumens but can't say for certain...

I was thinking to get EI as well but money is a little tight at the moment so will hold off for a few weeks but not sure if this is needed? The only other plant in the tank is a siamensis


----------



## Mick.Dk (20 Apr 2015)

If your "Tropica standard liquid ferts" means the"premium ferts" (brown colour)........you will be missing N and P. 
These important ferts are included in the "Specialized ferts" (green colour).

The Monte Carlo is much more tolerant of conditions, than HC, which it is often compared with. It will grow nice carpets in lower light intensity and lower levels pf added CO2.  Leaves of Monte Carlo are a bit larger and colour a little darker green, then HC.


----------

